# OH!OH!OH! new haunt opening near my house!



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

SOOOOOO excited! I just noticed the sign the other day and its less than a mile from my house! 

They need volunteers and i REALLY wish i had time to commit to it but I will DEFINITELY be taking my kids (at least my older one) this year! 

hope its ok to post the Haunted Forest at Panic Point Link...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun, witchymon!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> Looks like a lot of fun, witchymon!


i hope it is! Its a great spot, woods and farmland and i imagine some old tobacco sheds back in there that are probably pretty dilapidated and spooky enough in the daylight! LOL 

its about a half hour or so north of raleigh for any in the area who want to help or visit for the season! This is its first year so I dont know how it will be, but i have high hopes!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice..we need these in Canada


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm so jealous, I wish we had stuff like this near me. If you go, make sure post some pics on the forum


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I'm so jealous, I wish we had stuff like this near me. If you go, make sure post some pics on the forum


hehe i will! i think im going to try to get a couple of friends to go with me and to bring their kids along too.  

hubby might be babysitting the younger kids. LMAO


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds cool! I hope you have a great time when you go.

I think that's about two hours from me.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Sounds cool! I hope you have a great time when you go.
> 
> I think that's about two hours from me.


cool! i doubt its worth a 4 hour round trip but if youre in raleigh for shopping or something it might be worth a visit. ill let everyone know how it is once we go (prob in october sometime LOL) 

PLEEASE let the next 2 months go quickly! LOL


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Have you gone yet? I'm going up to Raleigh tomorrow to start a trip to the Blue Ridge Parkway and I'm stopping to visit friends. I'm spending the night in Raleigh tomorrow night and on the following Friday, and I was thinking of going to the Panic Point.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

havent had the time yet, been crazy busy. 

i know they run from 7 pm to 10 or 11? somethign like that. id go ahead and stop by if youre going this way around that time : )


----------

